
The problem with nerd politics - miraj
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/may/14/problem-nerd-politics
======
Futurebot
The we'll route around it/facts on the ground/eat away at the edges vs. engage
and be corrupted thing is something that does not have easy answers. It seems
likely that the circumstances around these issues will continue to shift and
are possibly cyclical, with different levels of engagement, tactics,
techniques, and have elements of an arms race (in terms of the implementation
of the technologies, countermeasures, and counter-counter-measures.)

One thing seems certain, however, and that those who believe that they won't
be touched by these issues are likely mistaken. We're still in the very early
days of this new, highly connected world, and with the rate of technological
change that can be frightening for many; the sometimes glacial pace of
legislative processes; knee-jerk laws and clamp-down-by-default mindset in
certain places; and a wide gulf of knowledge between technologists and many
policymakers. It doesn't seem like something any of us will be able to avoid,
whether we like it or not.

RMS' quote sums it up well: "Geeks like to think that they can ignore
politics, you can leave politics alone, but politics won't leave you alone."

